# Cheap iPods in Canada



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Interesting article ... especially for those who think Apple Products are expensive in Canada.

Cheap iPods


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Nothing surprising here. We've had cheaper pricing for many home entertainment and computer products over the past few years. In fact since I purchased my first CD player in 1986, CD prices and now DVD prices have always been cheaper than in the US. And I've been in Tower Records, Virgin Records, etc. in cities like San Francisco, New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, etc.

Prices have usually been the same or a few dollars more expensive compared to Yonge St. and Future Shop type pricing. When you add the exchange, it works out to be cheaper for us.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

this isn't shocking at all. computers and parts here in metro vancouver seem cheaper than the US even with exchange and duty in mind. I would even go as far as saying that parts here are even cheaper than the rest of canada. we are a major port and much closer to asia so it makes sense.

I recently bought 2 good 80mm fans and a large tube of thermal paste at a local shop. the total bill with tax was under 15.


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

Who knew? Now if only our gas and motor vehicles and taxes and...were cheaper!


----------

